# Valet Flips Nissan GT-R on its Roof



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

If you're like us, you cringe at the idea of handing your keys over to a valet. It doesn't matter if you're driving a Toyota Prius or a Lamborghini Gallardo, the thought of some random person driving your car is a scary one.

Unfortunately the owner of this Nissan GT-R from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia most certainly wishes he (or she) hadn't. As is obvious from the photos, this GT-R was flipped on top of another car thanks to the handiwork of said valet driver.

It's actually a little perplexing looking at the photos to try to figure out what caused the accident other than an overzealous driver getting behind the wheel of serious horsepower. Once they were able to get their car back on its four wheels, the devastation is a little heartbreaking and hopefully the driver was OK and learned a lesson. We're certain the GT-R owner learned a good lesson too.

More: *Valet Flips Nissan GT-R on its Roof* on AutoGuide.com


----------

